# Schwalbe Marathon Originals - Pre 2011



## Biscuit (10 May 2011)

Schwalbe Marathon Originals x 2, 700 x 25C, Kevlar guard and reflex on the side walls.

Can't get on with these, I have a pair, 1 new and one with 50 miles on it.

Buyer collects, £10. Originally bought online from SJS.

I'm near Sudbury in Suffolk. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2011)

i would say yes if you could post them ?


----------



## Biscuit (11 May 2011)

biggs682 said:


> i would say yes if you could post them ?



Hmmm. They're not foldable, so by the time I've sorted postage etc, you may as well buy them from SJS for £13 each. Would consider a swap for a newish bottom bracket for the MTB, UN54 68mm x 110mm.


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2011)

cant help with swap .


----------



## chillyuk (20 May 2011)

I'm interested. AND I am coming to my daughter's at Long Melford tomorrow, Saturday, so could collect tomorrow afternoon.

PM sent.


----------



## Biscuit (21 May 2011)

These have now been collected and paid for, thanks for all the interest, as they say on Ebay.


----------



## chillyuk (21 May 2011)

Thanks Biscuit, they are fitted and OK on the rims so far.

Nice to put a person to a name.


----------

